# 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta?



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm planning on getting some 18x8's with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? Will an 8mm in the front and 15mm in the rear look too goofy?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (rmbalisa)*

That will look good, but will be just under flush.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (rmbalisa)*

Here is a link below to my photo album.... Go to Pic#9. It shows a shot right down side of my former K04'd Jetta which had 18x8 ET35's with 225/40's and lets you get a good look at just how to go. For note, my Jett was dropped 1.5" with H&R/Bilstein spt susp. The car handled tremendously without even upgrading bars.
You really do NOT need 8's up front unless you want to be pretty aggressive with a bit of sidewall poking. Look at the link first, then decide. My Jetta had NO spacers up front, and 8's in rear only. 10's are very slightly better, but I got such a great deal on the 8's I went that way.
Keep this in mind: all Mk4's have 20mm less track in rear than front, so 10's on each rear wheel evens the tracks, not that that is a necessary thing. Whatever spacer you decide on up front (that's the critical one), use a 10mm thicker one on each rear wheel. For example: no spacers up front, use 10's in rear; 5's up front, 15's rear; 10's front, 20's rear; etc etc.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.imagestation.com/al...13201


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (Sheep)*

awesome sheep, thanks for the info. i have 8 in the front and 15 in the rear right now with my 17" TTs, but am planning to get new wheels


----------



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_awesome sheep, thanks for the info. i have 8 in the front and 15 in the rear right now with my 17" TTs, but am planning to get new wheels
i have 18x7.5 koning imagines what would suggest to get the wheels flush with the fender ? 
im thinkin 20mm in the back and 10 in the front. im looking for a mean look.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (s4turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4turbodub* »_i have 18x7.5 koning imagines what would suggest to get the wheels flush with the fender ? I'm thinkin 20mm in the back and 10 in the front. im looking for a mean look.

What's the offset? If it's 35mm, 10's front/20's rear will work great... they'd be very slightly more aggressive than the combo I had on mine (view link above) with 18x8's though hardly noticeable. If you're like 38, that spacer combo would be exactly like mine shown in the link.
It's easy to figure out for non-staggered rim widths without any spacers. Drop a plumb line from FRONT fender lip to level ground, then measure distance from sidewall bulge to the plumb line in mm. If you use English, then convert to mm(1"=25.4mm, 1/2"=12.7mm etc, etc). That distance is then the thickness of spacer you'll need; just add 10mm to that (for a Mk4) and you'll have spacer thickness for rear. You can add or subtract from that distance up front if you more aggressive look, or bit more conservative. That can vary depending upon suspension drop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (JDriver1.8t)*

Here's some pics I took on Friday after I test fitted some new wheels I got. They are 18X8 et35. Tires are 225/40/18, and I'm running 8mm spacers in front, and 15mm in the rear. I'm lowered on coilovers, so I'm not sure of the exact drop.
As you can see, they sit flush, or a lil past if anything.
You also have to consider brake clearance. I wouldn't be able to run these without the spacers.
Front 








rear








Looking down on rear.











_Modified by Iceman18T at 4:42 PM 2-5-2006_


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (Iceman18T)*

looks perfect...thanks ice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (rmbalisa)*

No problem. 
I should specifiy though, that only the front brake calipers would be the problem. Without the spacer, the wheel would come into contact with the caliper. 
Not sure if this is an issue with all 18X8. But maybe just those with an offset of 35.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (Iceman18T)*

do you have upgraded brakes or something? i have the 12.3" rotors on the front, and have no issues with my 16" oem wheels with the 8mm spacers. but i doubt it will be an issue for me anyways


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 18x8 with et35...what spacers to line up with the fender on MK4 Jetta? (rmbalisa)*

Nope, just stock GLS brakes. 11.3". Which kind of suprised me. I dont' think they would clear with a 5mm spacer either. It's that tight. lol.


----------

